# Kissing the Podium Girls...Or Not!



## rt1965 (Mar 9, 2009)

I thought about putting this in the Podium Girls forum, but it's not really about how hot looking they are, although, the one that Fabian got to stand next to was really cute! 

Seriously though, did you see Lance's cool move to try and make it look like he wasn't going for a kiss with the girl who couldn't seem to figure out who to give the flowers to? 

And then there's Fabian, who only went for two kisses, when the podium girl was clearly looking for three! Jeez, you'd think there would be some kind of team meeting to go over proper kissing etiquette! Too Funny!!!


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

I'd have kissed her one more time instead of just 2 like Fabian did.


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

rt1965 said:


> And then there's Fabian, who only went for two kisses, when the podium girl was clearly looking for three! Jeez, you'd think there would be some kind of team meeting to go over proper kissing etiquette!


It's a regional thing. Some do the two, some do the three. Seriously.

JSR


----------



## bmxhacksaw (Mar 26, 2008)

Yours truly


----------



## SwiftSolo (Jun 7, 2008)

JSR said:


> It's a regional thing. Some do the two, some do the three. Seriously.
> 
> JSR


Does that mean it's OK to French'em?


----------



## rt1965 (Mar 9, 2009)

I do realize the number of kisses is regional, but the number of near misses was rather humorous.


----------



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

And what is the deal with taking the other hot yellow podium girl off stage and putting ben stiller up there? Its simply not right.


----------



## brentster (Jul 12, 2007)

SwiftSolo said:


> Does that mean it's OK to French'em?


Yes it is. Its a sign of respect.


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

*Ben Stiller*

Why didn't Fabian kiss Ben Stiller?


----------



## cheddarlove (Oct 17, 2005)

Just watched the podium now with Lance's disappearing pucker!! Hysterical!


----------



## ttug (May 14, 2004)

*lmao, you ALL have it wrong*

The deal is very simple.

We need a MANLY WAY to show proper podium gal appreciation. Just pick her uplike a six pack, take her home and think of England. YEAH BUDDY.

For christ sake what else can we all pick apart here?


----------



## brentster (Jul 12, 2007)

cheddarlove said:


> Just watched the podium now with Lance's disappearing pucker!! Hysterical!


Reminds me of this Seinfeld

http://www.tbs.com/video/0,,73537|314580|,00.html?eref=sharethisUrl


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

I'm kinda mixed up
Did Fabian not kiss Ben Stiller or did he kiss him twice instead of three times?


----------



## lalahsghost (Aug 27, 2007)

brentster said:


> Reminds me of this Seinfeld
> 
> http://www.tbs.com/video/0,,73537|314580|,00.html?eref=sharethisUrl


Great Stuff. ( Just have to add this


----------

